# Small quantity full color transfers needed!



## bossman696 (Jun 4, 2012)

I am in need of my first setup of full color transfer sheets. I a commercial printer by trade so I maybe using the wrong terms when referring to screen printing. I need four color process transfer in a small quantity. Looks like fifty at the most. I have a customer that has a painting that he would like to see made into t-shirts.

Where would be a good place to start looking for these? I know dowelling is supposd to be pretty good but they have a pretty high minimum. Is this the norm?


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

i would say just about any of the bigger companies will make you 50 full color transfers. check out the vendors to the left, or a google search


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Stahls.com


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

check out
The Best in Custom Transfers | Versatrans
or
Heat Transfers | F&M Expressions | Custom Heat Transfers

I received full color samples from both of these companies, the versatranz was very high quality and had a very soft feel. The transferfreedom process transfers has very slight plastic feel to it, but is a lower cost


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Look under the cmyk and min. qty columns.


----------

